# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  كيف تتخلص من التميمة بدون ضرر؟

## حكاية روووح

رجل ممن يعملون عند والدي أقنعه أنه مصاب بالعين ، وأحضر له حجراً وقال : ضعها في جيبك حتى تقيك من العين ، ثم بعد فترة أحضر له ورقة مكتوباً فيها ا ب ع د وأسفل الورقة الله الحامي وبعض الكتابات الغير مفهومة والطلاسم والخرابيش فنحن نريد أن نتخلص من هذه الورقة لأنها غير مشروعة ولكن لم نعرف الطريقة الصحيحة للتخلص منها دون أي مضرة لنا ، وأرجو من فضيلتك بعض الكلمات المفيدة والناصحة لنا.

نص الجواب

الحمد لله

أولا :

العين حق كما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والوقاية منها تكون بالرقية الشرعية ، والأوراد النبوية ، لا بالتمائم ، ولا بالتعاويذ التي يكتبها الدجاجلة والمشعوذون ، ولمعرفة حقيقة العين وطرق الوقاية منها انظري السؤال رقم 20954، ورقم 11359 .

ثانيا :

حمل الأحجار أو التعاويذ بقصد الحماية من العين أو السحر ، يدخل في تعليق التمائم المنهي عنه ، فعَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ الْجُهَنِيِّ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَقْبَلَ إِلَيْهِ رَهْطٌ فَبَايَعَ تِسْعَةً وَأَمْسَكَ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ ، فَقَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، بَايَعْتَ تِسْعَةً وَتَرَكْتَ هَذَا . قَالَ : إِنَّ عَلَيْهِ تَمِيمَةً ، فَأَدْخَلَ يَدَهُ فَقَطَعَهَا فَبَايَعَهُ ، وَقَالَ : ( مَنْ عَلَّقَ تَمِيمَةً فَقَدْ أَشْرَكَ ) رواه أحمد (16781) ، وصححه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة ( 492 ) .

وروى أحمد (17440) عن عُقْبَةَ بْنَ عَامِرٍ رضي الله عنه قال : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ : ( مَنْ تَعَلَّقَ تَمِيمَةً فَلا أَتَمَّ اللَّهُ لَهُ وَمَنْ تَعَلَّقَ وَدَعَةً فَلا وَدَعَ اللَّهُ لَهُ ) والحديث حسنه الأرنؤوط في تحقيقه على المسند.

والودعة : واحدة الودع ، وهي أحجار تؤخذ من البحر يعلقونها لدفع العين.

قال الخطابي رحمه الله: " التميمة يقال إنها خرزة كانوا يعلقونها يرون أنها تدفع الآفات ".

وقال البغوي رحمه الله : " التمائم: جمع تميمة وهي خرزات كانت العرب تعلقها على أولادهم يتقون بها العين بزعمهم فأبطلها الشرع ". "التعريفات الاعتقادية" ص 121 .

والصحيح من قولي العلماء تحريم التميمة ولو كانت من القرآن ، وانظري السؤال رقم (10543) ، وأما ما اشتمل على الحروف والكلمات المجهولة فلا خلاف في تحريمه ، ولا يؤمن أن تكون سحرا ، أو استعانة بالجن .

ثالثا :

طريقة التخلص من التمائم ومن السحر عند العثور عليه : يكون بحل العقد – إن وجدت - وفصل الأجزاء بعضها عن بعض ثم إتلافها بالحرق ونحوه ؛ لما ثبت من حديث زيد بن أرقم رضي الله عنه قال : ( كان رجل من اليهود يدخل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكان يأمنه ، فعقد له عُقَدا فوضعه في بئر رجل من الأنصار ، فاشتكى لذلك أياما. وفي حديث عائشة : ( ستة أشهر ) فأتاه ملكان يعودانه فقعد أحدهما عند رأسه والآخر عند رجليه ، فقال أحدهما : أتدري ما وجعه ؟ قال : فلان الذي كان يدخل عليه عقد له عُقَدا ، فألقاه في بئر فلان الأنصاري ، فلو أرسل إليه رجلا وأخذ منه العقد لوجد الماء قد اصفر . فأتاه جبريل فنزل عليه بالمعوذتين وقال : إن رجلا من اليهود سحرك ، والسحر في بئر فلان ، قال : فبعث عليا رضي الله عنه فوجد الماء قد اصفر فأخذ العقد فجاء بها ، فأمره أن يحل العقد ويقرأ آية ، فجعل يقرأ ويحل ، فجعل كلما حل عقدة وجد لذلك خفة ، فبرأ ) أورده الألباني في السلسة الصحيحة (6/615) وعزاه للحاكم (4/460) والنسائي (2/172) وأحمد (4/367) والطبراني.

وقال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله : " ينظر فيما فعله الساحر ، إذا عرف أنه مثلا جعل شيئا من الشَّعر في مكان ، أو جعله في أمشاط ، أو في غير ذلك ، إذا عرف أنه وضعه في المكان الفلاني أزيل هذا الشيء وأحرق وأتلف فيبطل مفعوله ويزول ما أراده الساحر " انتهى من "مجموع فتاوى ومقالات الشيخ ابن باز" (8/144) .

فالتخلص من الورقة التي مع أبيك ، يكون بتمزيقها ، وحرقها ، مع تذكيره بالتوبة إلى الله تعالى من تعليق التمائم والتعلّق بها .

والله أعلم .



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

